# Dewdrops



## unpopular

Background Courtesy: cr103 via stockarch.com. (CC Atribute). http://stockarch.com/images/abstract...keh-green-2022


----------



## KenC

Not bad.  I do like the background and the general plan here.  However, the out-of-focus leaves are a bit of a distraction, mainly in the lower left where they are larger.


----------



## unpopular

Hi Ken!

I'm afraid my composting skills are still a bit lacking to make a realistic composition in perfect sharpness. I'll fiddle around with DOF (which is rendered, not done is post, so I'll have to re-render) and lightwrap a bit later if I have time, this is the first time I've dug this deep into composites.


----------



## KenC

unpopular said:


> Hi Ken!
> 
> I'm afraid my composting skills are still a bit lacking to make a realistic composition in perfect sharpness. I'll fiddle around with DOF (which is rendered, not done is post, so I'll have to re-render) and lightwrap a bit later if I have time, this is the first time I've dug this deep into composites.



I'm not advocating focus stacking or other techniques to get more DOF - personally I don't much care for the look.  I'd just crop a bit on the left and bottom and maybe darken some of the OOF areas near the bottom just a bit.  Or, if you aren't printing or displaying this at a really large size, you could just darken the leaves a bit.  I'm just a little distracted by the large soft leaves, but others may not be bothered by that, and you've nailed everything else (color, comp, focus point, background).


----------



## Derrel

REALLY a good background for that foreground plant matter! This has real potential. As-shown it's a bit jarring, but only a bit. I want to like this photo.


----------



## unpopular

I'm flattered that you all seem to think that this is a photo. It's not (note the forum it's in). 





So I can literally change anything. The render is a 32bit EXR- so I have gobs dynamic range to work with in post (though, I am a bit limited because I think the texture might be a 16-bit TIF)

I didn't intend to "fool" anyone. I just didn't want to say right off that it was CGI so that the medium wouldn't be distracting.



Derrel said:


> REALLY a good background for that foreground plant matter! This has real potential. As-shown it's a bit jarring, but only a bit. I want to like this photo.



When you say "jarring" what about it specifically. One of the goals for this project was composting, and if it doesn't look quite natural, please let me know specifically how.


----------



## Derrel

It's hard to put my finger on what I find a little bit jarring with this...it's really a very subtle thing...there's something weird about the image that does not feel "settled". Maybe it is the larger, out of focus leaves...I guess it's the opposition of the sharp-edged leaves that face the lens, and the larger, OOF shapes that mirror them, but which are out of focus. Anyway...I LOVE the background though! The background is just wonderful for this subject matter.


----------



## unpopular

LOL - I had NO part in the background. It's stock 

Is there any chance that the problem is that it's "not quite" photorealistic? The people at the blender forum seem to love it, but they also are more aware of the fact that it's CGI and the challenges in making something appear realistic. 

That's why I posted here.


----------



## unpopular

meh. I posted this a long time ago. Some spammer dug it up from the grave ...

I can repost later, but the image is burried in my archive.


----------

